# lilacs



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

which keep on making an appearance in some of my lines.Not selected for so the colour is a bit off but they do have nice type,makes them a very tempting proposition but I guess they have very limited winning potential and I have enough of those sorts


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah they do have lovely type, but they are quite blue. I have seen the darker ones and they are too choc if you know what I mean, often described as mushroom coloured lilacs!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

beautiful mouse sarah ... I do like lilacs .. I have had a few in the Abyssinian lines but i have no idea what the colour should look like apart from the descriptions I have read.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Very pretty mouse. Are Lilac mice to be the same color as Lilac rabbits?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

someone posted a really nice one on here from europe, but i can't find the post now.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Here it is, you can see it being more pink. 
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=7513&p=68579#p68579

I have never seen one in the felsh that was judged to be a good colour so I too am guessing from the standard description. I have heard it say that t should be the colour of the rabbit lilac??


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

ok, this is really OTT but there is a wiki page for the colour lilac

http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lilac_(colour)

The NMC description is pretty simple, a pinky shade of lilac.

wonder about lilac satin


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

now you are being silly matt :lol:To my knowledge there hasn't been a winning lilac so it would be open to some interpretation.Even if you take the rabbit as the standard I've looked at pictures that look similar to the mouse I have posted through to very light chocolate.

I like this cavey,but even in those there is a huge variation.I've requested some archive material for the nmc news as a matter of interest but I can see that overcoming colour interpretaion would be a big problem and they are only suitable as a third or even fourth variety and not a starter sort even though they have appeal.They have had followers in the past so there must be the info available.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_guinea_pig_breeds


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I Know i'm being silly Sarah 

anyway, I think they have huge appeal, but sadly i agree that colour interpretation will stop this variety from doing anything at a show.

i have some that are more towards the chocolate end, I even have a lilac satin. I'll post pics when they get to 8 weeks old.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

look forward to those pics especially the satin.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

came from my blues outcrossed to blacks, picked up the choc along the way.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

still not got its coat through properly.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

as you can see mine is a bit dark compared to this one


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

attractive though,very nice.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

as i understand it, i would have to selective breed these lighter now.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

At least for ARBA, this would be considered a correct shade of lilac http://www.albc-usa.org/cpl/lilac.html
I'm not 100% on what shade is correct for the BRC, and I'm certain the NMC would use their standard for color. But the pic shows that warm rich pink cast/hue very well.

That rich warm pink cast is really hard to get, in rabbits at least. And I can't imagine it being any easier in mice. I tried for a while in my lops, but the color was always too dark and cold, and looked more like a very washed out blue than a lilac.

Now if you could get that shade in a mouse, it would be down right amazing to look at


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes that's it,thanks for sharing,you've hit the nail on the head,how nice would that be in satin.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Lilacs would be very popular with NMC members if they could be achieved in the colour demonstrated on the rabbit above, especially in satin. The reality is with mice that they usually look like doves with a brown cast to their coat which is horrible. I have never seen one anywhere near the quality of colour the rabbit has.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Madhouse Stud said:


> as you can see mine is a bit dark compared to this one


That's my Lily  Here's a new pic of her in daylight without flash:










(BTW, she pregnant now, hopefully expecting more lilacs  )


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

very nice, excellent colour! can we get some in the UK Please!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have always loved the 'colour' lilac on animals, in all its shades. Its easier to get with cavies though, its completely different genetically to mice and rabbits.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a lilac satin abyssinian in the nest, she does have a slight pink tinge to her although I am sure this will go as she gets older. I will try to get a photo of her showing the colour.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Madhouse Stud said:


>


Aww pretty mousie... Me wants


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

still only 5 weeks old and is the only one i have! she will be mated with her lilac satin brother


----------

